# Barella è dell'Inter. E' fatta.



## admin (11 Luglio 2019)

Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.



Il ragazzo sembra forte, con Conte diventerà il nuovo Kantè, però 45 milioni sono tanti, troppi per un giocatore del Cagliari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.



Le M stanno facendo una buona squadra. Rosico per il progetto(H) più che per il giocatore.


----------



## Prealpi (11 Luglio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le M stanno facendo una buona squadra. Rosico per il progetto(H) più che per il giocatore.


Stanno facendo una nuova squadra a debito, perché sono tutti prestiti con obbligo, tanto poi venderanno a cifre folli qualche ragazzotto della primavera, personalmente non li vedo poi molto più forti dello scorso anno


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Luglio 2019)

Tra Lazaro, Sensi e Barella han speso quasi 100mln.

li avesse presi il milan sopratutto i primi due sarebbe volati insulti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Luglio 2019)

in effetti se Barella vale 45mln quanto dovrebbe valere Donnarumma?
minimo il doppio.


----------



## Molenko (11 Luglio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo sembra forte, con Conte diventerà il nuovo Kantè, però 45 milioni sono tanti, troppi per un giocatore del Cagliari.



Kantahahahahah
Ma per cortesia, si è fatto sovrastare, proprio nel senso letterale della parola, da Ceballos e Fabian Ruiz all’Europeo, avessi detto Bakayoko e Pogba.. la fisicitá di Kantè non ce l’avrá mai. Discreto giocatore acquistato a un prezzo senza senso. Non vale le nostre mezzali.


----------



## Boomer (12 Luglio 2019)

Prezzo folle.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le M stanno facendo una buona squadra. Rosico per il progetto(H) più che per il giocatore.



perdono icardi e naingollang e prendono lazara, sensi e barella x oltre 100 milioni. mah, al momento zero miglioramenti tranne l'allenatore ovviamente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Luglio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le M stanno facendo una buona squadra. Rosico per il progetto(H) più che per il giocatore.



ma quale rosico e rosico...Conte fra due anni arriverà alle mani con qualche giocatore,puoi giocarti quello che vuoi


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.



Tra Sensi e Barella 80 mln...
Cifre considerevoli...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.



Niente più di un Locatelli qualsiasi. Che fregatura che hanno acquistato.


----------



## LukeLike (12 Luglio 2019)

Quasi 50 milioni per un buon giocatore del Cagliari. Annamo bene.


----------



## Lambro (12 Luglio 2019)

Da italiano mi auguro che Barella diventi il nuovo Tardelli eh, però a queste cifre mamma mia, il mercato è veramente iper gonfiato, mi dite come si fà a vendere un ragazzotto che fa due buone (e dico buone non incredibili) stagioni al Cagliari a 45 milioni di euro?
Solo fino a 5 anni fa lo avrebbero preso per 15 milioni al massimo.
Da quel Neymar al psg tutto è cambiato, da lì in poi si è pensato che l'impossibile era possibile e i procuratori/società c'hanno fatto i fantamilioni.
L'inter sta facendo acquisti incredibili a bilancio, se entra Lukaku a 80 mln parliamo di quasi 200 milioni, è da vedere se col fifa fair play riusciranno a saltarci fuori.
E' vero però che hanno l'asso Icardi che andrà alla Juve per una cifra immagino altissima.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Da italiano mi auguro che Barella diventi il nuovo Tardelli eh, però a queste cifre mamma mia, il mercato è veramente iper gonfiato, mi dite come si fà a vendere un ragazzotto che fa due buone (e dico buone non incredibili) stagioni al Cagliari a 45 milioni di euro?
> Solo fino a 5 anni fa lo avrebbero preso per 15 milioni al massimo.
> Da quel Neymar al psg tutto è cambiato, da lì in poi si è pensato che l'impossibile era possibile e i procuratori/società c'hanno fatto i fantamilioni.
> L'inter sta facendo acquisti incredibili a bilancio, se entra Lukaku a 80 mln parliamo di quasi 200 milioni, è da vedere se col fifa fair play riusciranno a saltarci fuori.
> E' vero però che hanno l'asso Icardi che andrà alla Juve per una cifra immagino altissima.



Il mercato italiano è storicamente caro, direi quasi folle nelle sue valutazioni.
Barella è forte e di giovani italiani bravi in giro ce ne sono pochi. 
La convocazione sistematica in nazionale e la titolarità ne hanno innalzato ulteriormente il valore.
45 mln li ritengo comunque eccessivi.


----------



## Prealpi (12 Luglio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Da italiano mi auguro che Barella diventi il nuovo Tardelli eh, però a queste cifre mamma mia, il mercato è veramente iper gonfiato, mi dite come si fà a vendere un ragazzotto che fa due buone (e dico buone non incredibili) stagioni al Cagliari a 45 milioni di euro?
> Solo fino a 5 anni fa lo avrebbero preso per 15 milioni al massimo.
> Da quel Neymar al psg tutto è cambiato, da lì in poi si è pensato che l'impossibile era possibile e i procuratori/società c'hanno fatto i fantamilioni.
> L'inter sta facendo acquisti incredibili a bilancio, se entra Lukaku a 80 mln parliamo di quasi 200 milioni, è da vedere se col fifa fair play riusciranno a saltarci fuori.
> E' vero però che hanno l'asso Icardi che andrà alla Juve per una cifra immagino altissima.


Non credo che la Juventus paghi una cifra altissima per Icardi dopo tutti i fatti che sono successi


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Niente più di un Locatelli qualsiasi. Che fregatura che hanno acquistato.



Ci azzecca nulla col loca barella.
Barella è un moto perpetuo , gioca a ritmi altissimi e lo fa a tutto campo.
Ha tecnica, personalità e intensità.
Se mette un pò di muscoli diviene un centrocampista coi fiocchi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci azzecca nulla col loca barella.
> Barella è un moto perpetuo , gioca a ritmi altissimi e lo fa a tutto campo.
> Ha tecnica, personalità e intensità.
> Se mette un pò di muscoli diviene un centrocampista coi fiocchi.


Potrebbe venire fuori qualcosa di simile a Nainggolan. E' un centrocampista totale, forse tecnicamente è anche superiore al belga. L'ideale sarebbe stato acquistarlo a 35 milioni, Marmotta ci ha provato ma gli è andata male.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe venire fuori qualcosa di simile a Nainggolan. E' un centrocampista totale, forse tecnicamente è anche superiore al belga. L'ideale sarebbe stato acquistarlo a 35 milioni, Marmotta ci ha provato ma gli è andata male.



A me non dispiace, ma a quelle cifre o è un campione o l' hai presa in quel posto..... se si rivela soltanto bravino, hai sperperato un mare di soldi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Luglio 2019)

ci spippettiamo con bennacer e schifiamo barella...

io bennacer non lo conosco e barella l'ho visto 3 volte, ma quelle 3 volte mi è parso un giocatore di valore.
avevano un centrocampo impresentabile e lo stanno sistemando, la difesa è al top, il portiere è il TOP. vediamo in attacco cosa combinano....

in panchina c'è il top anche li, più entusiasmo e voglia. vedremo, loro son famosi per i flop ma difficilmente ne vedremo un altro quest'anno


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe venire fuori qualcosa di simile a Nainggolan. E' un centrocampista totale, forse tecnicamente è anche superiore al belga. L'ideale sarebbe stato acquistarlo a 35 milioni, Marmotta ci ha provato ma gli è andata male.



Barella è fortissimo.
Rosico perchè è andato ai cugini ma io lo ammiro e lo stimo da quando ha iniziato a giocare in A.
Io quando guardo un giocatore guardo la tecnica e soprattutto le zone di campo dove la tecnica viene messa in luce e questo ragazzo ha mezzi ben superiori ai tanti gagliardini, kessie e bla bla bla osannati in base a non so cosa.
Barella è tecnico , essenziale, pulito e sa giocare in ogni zona del campo.
Può essere benissimo il nuovo marchisio per completezza e capacità di fare le due fasi, altro che veretout.
Nainggolan è stato(parlo al passato perchè il giocatore che fu ormai è un lontano ricordo) un giocatore unico per caratteristiche.
45 mln sono troppi ma se un club ci vede il titolare per i prossimi 7-8 anni allora è una cifra che ci sta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me non dispiace, ma a quelle cifre o è un campione o l' hai presa in quel posto..... se si rivela soltanto bravino, hai sperperato un mare di soldi.


No fidati, non è così. Sai il Tottenham quanto ha pagato Ndombelè? 70 milioni, un falegname del Lione. Barella è stato pagato per quello che è e quello che vale al momento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Barella è fortissimo.
> Rosico perchè è andato ai cugini ma io lo ammiro e lo stimo da quando ha iniziato a giocare in A.
> Io quando guardo un giocatore guardo la tecnica e soprattutto le zone di campo dove la tecnica viene messa in luce e questo ragazzo ha mezzi ben superiori ai tanti gagliardini, kessie e bla bla bla osannati in base a non so cosa.
> Barella è tecnico , essenziale, pulito e sa giocare in ogni zona del campo.
> ...


Per me è un po' meno tecnico di Marchisio, ma ha più personalità. Penso che dai tempi di Verratti sia il primo centrocampista centrale italiano che ha le potenzialità di diventare un campione. Poi non lo so se si perderà nell'Inter, ma le potenzialità le ha. Dovrà metterci l'impegno e il sacrificio, ma questo vale per tutti.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.



Ottimo per blindare il terzo posto, massimo obiettivo stagionale.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me è un po' meno tecnico di Marchisio, ma ha più personalità. Penso che dai tempi di Verratti sia il primo centrocampista centrale italiano che ha le potenzialità di diventare un campione. Poi non lo so se si perderà nell'Inter, ma le potenzialità le ha. Dovrà metterci l'impegno e il sacrificio, ma questo vale per tutti.



Nel controllo e nel dominio della palla barella e marchisio si somigliano tanto, anche nello stile li vedo simili.
Entrambi bravi, tecnici, intelligenti e con visione di gioco a tal punto da poter giocare sia da centrali che come mezz'ala.
Ragazzi avere in rosa gente come barella è una fortuna, questo ragazzo ha una forza, un dinamismo e una intensità che consentono di farlo giocare in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo.
Maran lo faceva giocare da mezz'ala e anche da regista davanti la difesa ed era lui che faceva girare la squadra.
Ma la qualità dei giocatori le vogliamo guardare??
Kessie può giocare solo mezz'ala destra, barella avendo una tecnica superiore può giocare indifferentemente mezzo destro e mezzo sinistro.
Come lui, anche pellegrini della roma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe venire fuori qualcosa di simile a Nainggolan. E' un centrocampista totale, *forse tecnicamente è anche superiore al belga*. L'ideale sarebbe stato acquistarlo a 35 milioni, Marmotta ci ha provato ma gli è andata male.



Non diciamo eresie..i gol che fa(faceva) il ninja barella non li farà mai..

giocatore pompatissimo che si rivelerà un bel bidonazzo..45 milioni per uno che fa legna sono da fuori di testa..75 milioni per lui+Sensi roba da mirabelli


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Luglio 2019)

Concordo con chi dice che se con 100mln prendi Sensi/Barella/Lazaro non hai speso bene. Pero’ bisogna capire se sono richieste precise di Conte. Immagino sappia come sfruttarli se li ha chiesti.
Grande vendita del cagliari..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non diciamo eresie..i gol che fa(faceva) il ninja barella non li farà mai..
> 
> giocatore pompatissimo che si rivelerà un bel bidonazzo..45 milioni per uno che fa legna sono da fuori di testa..75 milioni per lui+Sensi roba da mirabelli


Bene, sono contento che hai tutte queste certezze sui giocatori. Addirittura bidonazzo. Non vale la pena manco commentare perchè mi sembra una frase di tifoso da bar... ma d'altronde....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nel controllo e nel dominio della palla barella e marchisio si somigliano tanto, anche nello stile li vedo simili.
> Entrambi bravi, tecnici, intelligenti e con visione di gioco a tal punto da poter giocare sia da centrali che come mezz'ala.
> Ragazzi avere in rosa gente come barella è una fortuna, questo ragazzo ha una forza, un dinamismo e una intensità che consentono di farlo giocare in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo.
> Maran lo faceva giocare da mezz'ala e anche da regista davanti la difesa ed era lui che faceva girare la squadra.
> ...


Infatti mi pare si stia andando un po' alla deriva col giudizio sui giocatori. E' un giocatore buonissimo, tecnicamente molto bravo. Marchisio era più bravo nel dribbling secondo me, tanto è vero che ha giocato anche esterno. Barella a me pare un centrocampista senza grossi punti deboli, ci mette una intensità e una grinta incredibile, accompagnati da una tecnica di base molto buona. In generale sono molto scettico sugli italiani, ma erano anni e anni che non vedevo giocatori così completi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nel controllo e nel dominio della palla barella e marchisio si somigliano tanto, anche nello stile li vedo simili.
> Entrambi bravi, tecnici, intelligenti e con visione di gioco a tal punto da poter giocare sia da centrali che come mezz'ala.
> Ragazzi avere in rosa gente come barella è una fortuna, questo ragazzo ha una forza, un dinamismo e una intensità che consentono di farlo giocare in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo.
> Maran lo faceva giocare da mezz'ala e anche da regista davanti la difesa ed era lui che faceva girare la squadra.
> ...



io non so dove vedete tutta questa tecnica in barella, bo sarà che oramai in serie A siamo abituati alla mediocrità totale. Giocatore con i piedi a banana, tra le più bassi percentuali di passaggi, cross e tiri riusciti. Non salta l'uomo (1,2 dribbling a partita), nullo in fase aerea, è bravo nei recuperi nella metà campo avversaria, unica cosa dove eccelle. 1 gol in 1 stagione per un motivo. 50 milioni? una follia totale, inferiore a Bennacer in tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io non so dove vedete tutta questa tecnica in barella, bo sarà che oramai in serie A siamo abituati alla mediocrità totale. Giocatore con i piedi a banana, tra le più bassi percentuali di passaggi, cross e tiri riusciti. Non salta l'uomo (1,2 dribbling a partita), è bravo nei recuperi nella metà campo avversaria, unica cosa dove eccelle. 1 gol in 1 stagione per un motivo. 50 milioni? una follia totale, inferiore a Bennacer in tutto.



Bennacer è piu tecnico ma barella è piu verticale. Insieme ci starebbero alla grande.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io non so dove vedete tutta questa tecnica in barella, bo sarà che oramai in serie A siamo abituati alla mediocrità totale. Giocatore con i piedi a banana, tra le più bassi percentuali di passaggi, cross e tiri riusciti. Non salta l'uomo (1,2 dribbling a partita), nullo in fase aerea, è bravo nei recuperi nella metà campo avversaria, unica cosa dove eccelle. 1 gol in 1 stagione per un motivo. 50 milioni? una follia totale, inferiore a Bennacer in tutto.



Piedi a banana barella proprio no.
Kessie li ha a banana.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Piedi a banana barella proprio no.
> Kessie li ha a banana.



le statistiche lo dicono, non io. I numeri sono fatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> le statistiche lo dicono, non io. I numeri sono fatti.



La statistiche dicono che barella ha i piedi storti??
Faccio bene a non guardarle allora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La statistiche dicono che barella ha i piedi storti??
> Faccio bene a non guardarle allora.



dovresti guardarle prima di esprime giudizi basati su mere impressioni personali, spesso errate a quanto pare


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La statistiche dicono che barella ha i piedi storti??
> Faccio bene a non guardarle allora.



Aritanghete con le statistiche.

Le solite statistiche sfornate da autorevolissimi siti web tipo calcinellepalle.com, che annoverano Suso migliore di Pirlo come assist, e Biglia top-player in qualsiasi fase del gioco. Poi vedi il campo e cominci a odiare la matematica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Aritanghete con le statistiche.
> 
> Le solite statistiche sfornate da autorevolissimi siti web tipo calcinellepalle.com, che annoverano Suso migliore di Pirlo come assist, e Biglia top-player in qualsiasi fase del gioco. Poi vedi il campo e cominci a odiare la matematica.



i dati e le statistiche devi saperli anche leggere eh


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dovresti guardarle prima di esprime giudizi basati su mere impressioni personali, spesso errate a quanto pare


Ti dico che Adam Maher su Whoscored sembra Cesc Fabregas. Io mi fido molto di più di quello che vedono i miei occhi e del giudizio che hanno professionisti del settore di Barella. Certamente se Marotta e Conte hanno deciso di puntare su di lui un motivo c'è. E Marotta non mi sembra l'ultimo dei pirla. Poi ragazzi nessuno dice che dovete amare Barella, sia chiaro... ma da qui a dire che è un pippone onestamente ce ne passa


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i dati e le statistiche devi saperli anche leggere eh



Hai detto bene, un libro lo posso anche leggere, ma magari alla fine non ne ho compreso il significato.

Avevo già fatto un post tempo fa, che ovviamente non ti vado a ripescare. Dimmi però dove posso trovare le statistiche che non siano a vantaggio del giocatore, e cioè che sottolineino, ad esempio:

- quante volte il giocatore sbaglia a posizionarsi in fase di intedizione
- quante volte il giocatore effettua un passaggio giusto ma nella direzione meno efficace
- quante volte il giocatore non legge bene un passaggio fatto dall'avversario
- quante volte il giocatore mette in difficoltà il compagno non smarcandosi
- quante volte il giocatore potrebbe intervenire, ma non lo fa

... ad nauseam


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dovresti guardarle prima di esprime giudizi basati su mere impressioni personali, spesso errate a quanto pare



Se le tue statistiche mi dovrebbero portare alla conclusione che barella ha i piedi storti preferisco non guardarle e stare in quello che tu definisci 'errore' e non schiodarmi dal mio giudizio.
Del resto non necessariamente dobbiamo pensarla allo stesso modo, dobbiamo vedere le stesse cose e devono piacerci gli stessi calciatori, anzi.
Solitamente mi baso solo su quello che vedo in partita. I numeri riportano un qualcosa, utile per carità , non lo nego, che non mi basta.
Senza offesa , sia chiaro. Non sono certo il depositario del sapere.
Preferisco parlare di campo e di calcio.


----------



## First93 (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.



Pagato un po' troppo, però tra qualche anno potrebbe valere anche più di 45 milioni. Ricordatevi che ha solo 22 anni, ha ancora molti margini di crescita


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti dico che Adam Maher su Whoscored sembra Cesc Fabregas. Io mi fido molto di più di quello che vedono i miei occhi e del giudizio che hanno professionisti del settore di Barella. Certamente se Marotta e Conte hanno deciso di puntare su di lui un motivo c'è. E Marotta non mi sembra l'ultimo dei pirla. Poi ragazzi nessuno dice che dovete amare Barella, sia chiaro... ma da qui a dire che è un pippone onestamente ce ne passa



I dati sono interpretati dagli uomini, whoscored non è che un basilare tool pubblico. Detto ciò, pensare di saperne di più di un algoritmo che colleziona miliardi di dati, bhè congratulazioni. Rimango sempre entusiasta nel vedere uomini che si credono superiori a macchine che elaborano miliardi di informazioni al secondo con dati decennali di calcilatori dell'intero globo. Siamo nell' era dell' intelligenza artificiale amici milanisti. Detto ciò gli algoritmi sono costruiti dagli uomini, ce ne saranno di migliori e peggiori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se le tue statistiche mi dovrebbero portare alla conclusione che barella ha i piedi storti preferisco non guardarle e stare in quello che tu definisci 'errore' e non schiodarmi dal mio giudizio.
> Del resto non necessariamente dobbiamo pensarla allo stesso modo, dobbiamo vedere le stesse cose e devono piacerci gli stessi calciatori, anzi.
> Solitamente mi baso solo su quello che vedo in partita. I numeri riportano un qualcosa, utile per carità , non lo nego, che non mi basta.
> Senza offesa , sia chiaro. Non sono certo il depositario del sapere.
> Preferisco parlare di campo e di calcio.



i numeri non dicono certo tutto in uno sport di squadra e di difficile interpretazione come il calcio, non stiamo parlando di baseball. Ci mancherebbe


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> i numeri non dicono certo tutto in uno sport di squadra e di difficile interpretazione come il calcio, non stiamo parlando di baseball. Ci mancherebbe



Si ma dipende poi sempre dal gioco , se ci si limita ai numeri è finita.
Ti faccio un esempio stupido : 
un centrocampista dal gioco regolare che si posiziona tra le linee ma non ha grande tecnica , potrei farti il nome di poli, si postura per ricevere palla ma non avendo grandi mezzi tecnica bada innanzitutto a non perderla ergo si posiziona col corpo per proteggere palla e conseguentemente 'copre' palla, il passaggio seguente , avendo la porta di spalle, sarà un banale scarico o al massimo una palla in ampiezza in fascia.
Un giocatore tecnico come zileinski tra le linee invece si postura per ricevere palla e magari sul primo controllo ti fa la finta e il dribbling , non copre la palla che resta sempre scoperta e dopo il controllo punta verso la porta avversaria non perdendo tempi di gioco. un centrocampista che non trasforma una palla scoperta in coperta fa tutta la differenza del mondo in transizione e nelle fasi di gioco.
La statistica ti riporterà che poli perde zero palle ma non ti riporta la qualità che influisce negli sviluppi del gioco, se sei fortunato ti ritrovi qualche numero positivo nel dribbling che riporta quanto accaduto in campo.
Era un esempio banale ma ne potrei fare altri.
Per questo preferisco il campo e il gioco ai numeri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> I dati sono interpretati dagli uomini, whoscored non è che un basilare tool pubblico. Detto ciò, pensare di saperne di più di un algoritmo che colleziona miliardi di dati, bhè congratulazioni. Rimango sempre entusiasta nel vedere uomini che si credono superiori a macchine che elaborano miliardi di informazioni al secondo con dati decennali di calcilatori dell'intero globo. Siamo nell' era dell' intelligenza artificiale amici milanisti. Detto ciò gli algoritmi sono costruiti dagli uomini, ce ne saranno di migliori e peggiori.


Gli algoritmi del machine learning non sono infallibili ed è un campo in continua evoluzione. Se dei professionisti del settore non si basano solo su questi dati sperimentali, ma un calciatore lo giudicano ancora con il "vecchio metodo" del giudizio umano evidentemente esiste un motivo. Poi magari un giorno vedremo Cyborg al posto dei vari Moncada, Marotta e Miraballe sui campi di calcio a raccogliere dati e tracciare pattern, ma al momento non è così.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gli algoritmi del machine learning non sono infallibili ed è un campo in continua evoluzione. Se dei professionisti del settore non si basano solo su questi dati sperimentali, ma un calciatore lo giudicano ancora con il "vecchio metodo" del giudizio umano evidentemente esiste un motivo. Poi magari un giorno vedremo Cyborg al posto dei vari Moncada, Marotta e Miraballe sui campi di calcio a raccogliere dati e tracciare pattern, ma al momento non è così.



e chi nega il contrario. Ma queste tecnologie stanno migliorando esponenzialmente. Non so se avete notato che si gioca e ci si allena con pettorine che raccolgono i dati dei calcialtori, stanno nascendo anche parastinchi e calze sensoriali ecc.. Si raccolgono sempre più dati e si interpretano sempre meglio questi ultimi. Chi lo sa fare meglio avrà un vantaggio competitivo sulla concorrenza. Ad oggi, il calcio rimane di difficile interpretazione perché è uno sport complesso a differenza di baseball o anche basket dove la cybermetrics è applicata da decenni.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Luglio 2019)

Barella ha la garra che piaceva a Gattuso, corre ovunque e non ha un brutto piede visto che qualche assist lo ha messo a segno, portasse anche 6-7 gol sarebbe un centrocampista completo. Non so se avrei pagato 45 milioni cash ma è un gran bel giocatore con importanti margini di crescita


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e chi nega il contrario. Ma queste tecnologie stanno migliorando esponenzialmente. Non so se avete notato che si gioca e ci si allena con pettorine che raccolgono i dati dei calcialtori, stanno nascendo anche parastinchi e calze sensoriali ecc.. Si raccolgono sempre più dati e si interpretano sempre meglio questi ultimi. Chi lo sa fare meglio avrà un vantaggio competitivo sulla concorrenza. Ad oggi, il calcio rimane di difficile interpretazione perché è uno sport complesso a differenza di baseball o anche basket dove la cybermetrics è applicata da decenni.


Ok su questo hai ragione. Se si parte da dati sperimentali accurati e che, una volta elaborati, diano delle informazioni significative, allora concordo con te. Ma nel calcio ancora non ci siamo arrivati. Almeno non ancora. Ci arriveremo? Vedremo... bisogna vedere anche se i costi non siano troppo elevati da impedirne l'implementazione.


----------



## Kayl (12 Luglio 2019)

A meno che Conte non creda davvero che Brozovic possa essere il regista a cui affidare il centrocampo, una simile cifra per un giocatore in quel ruolo, per di più una testa calda come Barella dalla pedata facile, è sicuramente eccessiva. Tutto il suo progetto tattico, poche balle, finirà sulla schiena del suo centrale di centrocampo e uno incostante come Brozovic (specie se gli mettono un marcatore fisso addosso) non offre garanzie sufficienti.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Luglio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> A meno che Conte non creda davvero che Brozovic possa essere il regista a cui affidare il centrocampo, una simile cifra per un giocatore in quel ruolo, per di più una testa calda come Barella dalla pedata facile, è sicuramente eccessiva. Tutto il suo progetto tattico, poche balle, finirà sulla schiena del suo centrale di centrocampo e uno incostante come Brozovic (specie se gli mettono un marcatore fisso addosso) non offre garanzie sufficienti.



Il regista sarà Sensi presumo


----------



## Lambro (12 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene, un libro lo posso anche leggere, ma magari alla fine non ne ho compreso il significato.
> 
> Avevo già fatto un post tempo fa, che ovviamente non ti vado a ripescare. Dimmi però dove posso trovare le statistiche che non siano a vantaggio del giocatore, e cioè che sottolineino, ad esempio:
> 
> ...



Esattissimo.


----------



## Lambro (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mercato italiano è storicamente caro, direi quasi folle nelle sue valutazioni.
> Barella è forte e di giovani italiani bravi in giro ce ne sono pochi.
> La convocazione sistematica in nazionale e la titolarità ne hanno innalzato ulteriormente il valore.
> 45 mln li ritengo comunque eccessivi.



Ecco appunto, eccessivi.
Anche Gagliardini sembrava il nuovo Busquets, Barella ha sicuramente più carattere più garra e le belle partite in nazionale han fatto subito capire di che pasta sia fatto.
Però 45 mln boh...


----------



## Molenko (12 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci spippettiamo con bennacer e schifiamo barella...
> 
> io bennacer non lo conosco e barella l'ho visto 3 volte, ma quelle 3 volte mi è parso un giocatore di valore.
> avevano un centrocampo impresentabile e lo stanno sistemando, la difesa è al top, il portiere è il TOP. vediamo in attacco cosa combinano....
> ...



Addirittura 3 volte.. Caspita.


----------



## Molenko (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Piedi a banana barella proprio no.
> Kessie li ha a banana.



Kessie esegue strappi combinando tecnica in velocità che Barella non eseguirá mai, un gol come quello di Kessie all’Empoli o al Sassuolo Barella non ha i mezzi per farlo. State pompando un discreto giocatore che da noi non giocherebbe.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Estremamente sopravvalutato imho. Troppi soldi per un mediano, che per quanto bravo è pur sempre un mediano. 

Fino ad ora campagna acquisti dell'Inter disastrosa. Se fossi in loro sarei furioso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bene, sono contento che hai tutte queste certezze sui giocatori. Addirittura bidonazzo. Non vale la pena manco commentare perchè mi sembra una frase di tifoso da bar... ma d'altronde....



Mi baso sulle mie impressioni..mi ricordo anche quando presero il fenomenale Gagliardini...che fine ha fatto? e il fenomeno Cristante?
Barella non mi pare nulla di diverso..lo vedremo in una big..in provincia è tutta un altra roba..


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Kessie esegue strappi combinando tecnica in velocità che Barella non eseguirá mai, un gol come quello di Kessie all’Empoli o al Sassuolo Barella non ha i mezzi per farlo. State pompando un discreto giocatore che da noi non giocherebbe.



Kessie tecnica in velocità non direi.
Potenza / strappi ok ma tecnica proprio no.
Quando la giocata qualitativa e risolutiva , tipo l'assist in transizione , deve passare dai piedi di Franck l' azione finisce sempre malamente per non parlare di quando , giunto sul fondo in sovrapposizione , sbaglia spesso a metter la palla in mezzo coi giri giusti o spedisce malamente fuori all'altezza del primo palo un tentato e mal riuscito tiro ad incrociare.
Kessie é una bestia , una forza della natura ma la giocata fine non gli appartiene.
Perfino i due tiri e i due gol da te citati li ha realizzati non impattando bene palla.
Vatti a vedere dove stava il piede d'appoggio quando ha realizzato il gol all ultima di campionato e dove stava la palla. Quella conclusione seppur efficace é sporca nella sue esecuzione ed eseguita in condizioni di coordinazione non ottimale. Per caso é finita in porta anziché sulla traversa come spesso gli accade.
Detto questo , a me franck piace perché si sente tantissimo in mezzo al campo e me lo tengo ma la tecnica in velocità non gli appartiene.
Barella non strappa come kessie e posso esser d'accordo ma barella ha piedi ben più nobili e tecnica di base superiore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Estremamente sopravvalutato imho. Troppi soldi per un mediano, che per quanto bravo è pur sempre un mediano.
> 
> Fino ad ora campagna acquisti dell'Inter disastrosa. Se fossi in loro sarei furioso.


Ma non è solo un mediano. Mediano era Almeyda, era Gattuso...
Questo è uno che può occupare tutti i ruoli a centrocampo: regista davanti alla difesa, mezzala, trequartista. La sua capacità fondamentale è l'intensità unita a una buonissima tecnica individuale e un'ottima visione di gioco. Il dinamismo di Barella è ciò che lo rende un giocatore unico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kessie tecnica in velocità non direi.
> Potenza / strappi ok ma tecnica proprio no.
> Quando la giocata qualitativa e risolutiva , tipo l'assist in transizione , deve passare dai piedi di Franck l' azione finisce sempre malamente per non parlare di quando , giunto sul fondo in sovrapposizione , sbaglia spesso a metter la palla in mezzo coi giri giusti o spedisce malamente fuori all'altezza del primo palo un tentato e mal riuscito tiro ad incrociare.
> Kessie é una bestia , una forza della natura ma la giocata fine non gli appartiene.
> ...


Kessiè ha delle lacune evidenti dal punto di vista tecnico e non dipende dal fatto che corre molto. Non è giustificabile a questi livelli che un giocatore, una volta riguadagnata palla la perda quasi sistematicamente. Spesso inoltre le famose rincorse all'indietro di Kessiè sono dovute ad errori individuali: Kessiè è la testimonianza del detto che chi non ha cervello ha gambe.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Kessiè ha delle lacune evidenti dal punto di vista tecnico e non dipende dal fatto che corre molto. Non è giustificabile a questi livelli che un giocatore, una volta riguadagnata palla la perda quasi sistematicamente. Spesso inoltre le famose rincorse all'indietro di Kessiè sono dovute ad errori individuali: Kessiè è la testimonianza del detto che chi non ha cervello ha gambe.



Per me non è questione di cervello , reputo franck molto bravo tatticamente, quanto proprio di tecnica , di coordinazione , di morbidezza nel tocco di palla.
A ferrara, in spal - milan, a momenti faceva venire giù la porta ma la conclusione è sporca, di mezza punta come spesso gli accade.
Guardiamo come calcia barella, sia di destro che di sinistro, e di come lascia andare la gamba(a pendolo) dopo aver impattato la palla e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me non è questione di cervello , reputo franck molto bravo tatticamente, quanto proprio di tecnica , di coordinazione , di morbidezza nel tocco di palla.
> A ferrara, in spal - milan, a momenti faceva venire giù la porta ma la conclusione è sporca, di mezza punta come spesso gli accade.
> Guardiamo come calcia barella, sia di destro che di sinistro, e di come lascia andare la gamba(a pendolo) dopo aver impattato la palla e poi ne riparliamo.


In linea di massima sono d'accordo che kessiè abbia delle lacune tecniche, ma in certi frangenti noto che ha dei blck out proprio a livello mentale: quando sbagli 4 o 5 volte passaggi di fila non è solo mancanza di tecnica secondo me. Per me è una commistione di entrambi gli aspetti.


----------



## Molenko (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma non è solo un mediano. Mediano era Almeyda, era Gattuso...
> Questo è uno che può occupare tutti i ruoli a centrocampo: regista davanti alla difesa, mezzala, trequartista. La sua capacità fondamentale è l'intensità unita a una buonissima tecnica individuale e un'ottima visione di gioco. Il dinamismo di Barella è ciò che lo rende un giocatore unico.



Barella davanti alla difesa? Ma lo hai visto giocare in quella posizione? E' di un macchinoso incredibile, non riesce a gestire i tempi, facendosi attrarre dalla pressione e ritardando puntualmente lo scarico del pallone. E mi si critica Veretout che in quella posizione gli dà le piste.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Barella davanti alla difesa? Ma lo hai visto giocare in quella posizione? E' di un macchinoso incredibile, non riesce a gestire i tempi, facendosi attrarre dalla pressione e ritardando puntualmente lo scarico del pallone. E mi si critica Veretout che in quella posizione gli dà le piste.


Ma certamente lui è una mezzala, gioca meglio come mezzala. Non a caso lo prenderà l'Inter per farlo giocare in quella posizione. Alla Roma col 4-2-3-1 di Fonseca avrebbe avuto meno senso.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Kessiè ha delle lacune evidenti dal punto di vista tecnico e non dipende dal fatto che corre molto. Non è giustificabile a questi livelli che un giocatore, una volta riguadagnata palla la perda quasi sistematicamente. Spesso inoltre le famose rincorse all'indietro di Kessiè sono dovute ad errori individuali: Kessiè è la testimonianza del detto che chi non ha cervello ha gambe.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me non è questione di cervello , reputo franck molto bravo tatticamente, quanto proprio di tecnica , di coordinazione , di morbidezza nel tocco di palla.
> A ferrara, in spal - milan, a momenti faceva venire giù la porta ma la conclusione è sporca, di mezza punta come spesso gli accade.
> Guardiamo come calcia barella, sia di destro che di sinistro, e di come lascia andare la gamba(a pendolo) dopo aver impattato la palla e poi ne riparliamo.



Perdonate l'intrusione.

A mio parere, Kessie è semplicemente incosciente. Incosciente nel senso che ha molta forza fisica e forse anche un po' di tecnica, ma la sfrutta incredibilmente male e non ha coscienza di quanto potrebbe fare meglio se riflettesse una frazione di secondo in più e decidesse di contribuire alla manovra corale della squadra, invece di intestardirsi in azioni di forza e sgroppate inaudite per dimostrare chissà cosa.

La mia più grande aspettativa è che Giampaolo gli insegni Calcio (C maiuscola), gli insegni ad avere rapidità di pensiero nello stretto e moderazione nelle sfuriate, e allora forse ci ritroveremo un signor centrocampista. Il ragazzo deve riuscire ad autogestirsi placando l'animale primordiale che ha dentro, e facendo prevalere il ragionamento.

Altrimenti, altro giocatore avviato alla sufficienza e niente più.

Scusate l'OT.


----------



## Molenko (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kessie tecnica in velocità non direi.
> Potenza / strappi ok ma tecnica proprio no.
> Quando la giocata qualitativa e risolutiva , tipo l'assist in transizione , deve passare dai piedi di Franck l' azione finisce sempre malamente per non parlare di quando , giunto sul fondo in sovrapposizione , sbaglia spesso a metter la palla in mezzo coi giri giusti o spedisce malamente fuori all'altezza del primo palo un tentato e mal riuscito tiro ad incrociare.
> Kessie é una bestia , una forza della natura ma la giocata fine non gli appartiene.
> ...


Barella avrà anche un miglior dominio del pallone rispetto a Kessie, ma è fine a sé stesso. E' un giocatore da ultimo passaggio? No. E' un incursore (alla Parolo)? Può diventarlo, ma gol su azione in tre anni di A, in cui ha giocato per buona parte sulla trequarti, sono appena tre. E' un interditore? Può essere, ma ha dei limiti di fisicità importanti. 
E' un giocatore a oggi normalissimo, non ha visione di gioco né tecnica a sufficienza per essere una mezzala di possesso, non ha il fisico per fare l'interditore a certi livelli, specie nel calcio di oggi in cui le big europee dispongono di centrocampisti da 85-90 kg.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonate l'intrusione.
> 
> A mio parere, Kessie è semplicemente incosciente. Incosciente nel senso che ha molta forza fisica e forse anche un po' di tecnica, ma la sfrutta incredibilmente male e non ha coscienza di quanto potrebbe fare meglio se riflettesse una frazione di secondo in più e decidesse di contribuire alla manovra corale della squadra, invece di intestardirsi in azioni di forza e sgroppate inaudite per dimostrare chissà cosa.
> 
> ...




Kessie è questo. Non lo recuperi più. Forse si rigenera in un altro club, ma al Milan è quello che abbiamo visto.
Che per la cronaca è il Kessie visto pure all'Atalanta da gennaio a maggio 2017.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Barella avrà anche un miglior dominio del pallone rispetto a Kessie, ma è fine a sé stesso. E' un giocatore da ultimo passaggio? No. E' un incursore (alla Parolo)? Può diventarlo, ma gol su azione in tre anni di A, in cui ha giocato per buona parte sulla trequarti, sono appena tre. E' un interditore? Può essere, ma ha dei limiti di fisicità importanti.
> E' un giocatore a oggi normalissimo.



Non è superiore solo nel dominio della palla ma anche nella trasmissione( tiro a rete + passaggio) nonchè nella conduzione e nella visione di gioco. Laddove infatti kessie si limita all'appoggio il neo interista verticalizza meglio.
Mica poco ciò che ho elencato per chi gioca in mezzo al campo.
A barella, a mio parere, oggi manca solo una struttura fisica migliore per diventare un signor centrocampista.
Ha tanti pregi e migliorerà la sua incisività nel gioco.
Se permetti preferisco lavorare su bicipiti e pettorali anzichè insegnare a calciare di interno a giro.
Kessie quando mette la palla a giro di interno la impatta sempre male e mai coi giri giusti.
Quante ripartenze muoiono tra i piedi di franck?? Tu segui il calcio, lo so, e non puoi darmi che ragione su questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonate l'intrusione.
> 
> A mio parere, Kessie è semplicemente incosciente. Incosciente nel senso che ha molta forza fisica e forse anche un po' di tecnica, ma la sfrutta incredibilmente male e non ha coscienza di quanto potrebbe fare meglio se riflettesse una frazione di secondo in più e decidesse di contribuire alla manovra corale della squadra, invece di intestardirsi in azioni di forza e sgroppate inaudite per dimostrare chissà cosa.
> 
> ...


Secondo me è proprio il giocatore che è così, però spero che la tua opinione possa essere corretta, perchè così avremmo finalmente un punto fermo a centrocampo che manca da molti anni. 
Io sono dell'idea che dopo due anni che un giocatore non rende bisogna anche tracciare un bilancio e prendere delle decisioni. Certo i rischi ci sono: parlo di Henry o di Bergkamp che hanno fatto le fortune dell'Arsenal quando rispettivamente in Juve e Inter fallirono. Tuttavia nel caso di Kessiè lo vedo un giocatore difficile da migliorare perchè le lacune tecniche e mentali sono talmente evidenti da rendere impensabile affinare certi aspetti.
Però ecco spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Kessie è questo. Non lo recuperi più. Forse si rigenera in un altro club, ma al Milan è quello che abbiamo visto.
> Che per la cronaca è il Kessie visto pure all'Atalanta da gennaio a maggio 2017.



Perché non lo recuperi più? Ha ancora 22 anni. Certamente non diventerà un sopraffino regista alla Kroos, ma di giocatori che sono migliorati costantemente nel tempo ce ne sono, ne abbiamo avuti parecchi noi stessi.

Kessie può darsi stia subendo, come molti altri, 1 anno e 1/2 di legnate e veleno che ne hanno determinato una involuzione o un ritardo di crescita intellettuale (calcisticamente parlando). E purtroppo proprio nel momento clou della sua carriera.

Poi ci sta benissimo che abbia già fatto vedere il massimo, questo purtroppo va messo in conto. Io una piccola speranza la nutro.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è proprio il giocatore che è così, però spero che la tua opinione possa essere corretta, perchè così avremmo finalmente un punto fermo a centrocampo che manca da molti anni.
> Io sono dell'idea che dopo due anni che un giocatore non rende bisogna anche tracciare un bilancio e prendere delle decisioni. Certo i rischi ci sono: parlo di Henry o di Bergkamp che hanno fatto le fortune dell'Arsenal quando rispettivamente in Juve e Inter fallirono. Tuttavia nel caso di Kessiè lo vedo un giocatore difficile da migliorare perchè le lacune tecniche e mentali sono talmente evidenti da rendere impensabile affinare certi aspetti.
> Però ecco spero di sbagliarmi.



Il pericolo c'è, non lo nascondo. In effetti a volte fa imbestialire pure a me. Ma continua a sembrarmi inverosimile che non possa migliorare, a volte gli ho visto fare cose tutt'altro che banali.

Io personalmente gli dò un'altra chance con Giampaolo. Speriamo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi baso sulle mie impressioni..mi ricordo anche quando presero il fenomenale Gagliardini...che fine ha fatto? e il fenomeno Cristante?
> Barella non mi pare nulla di diverso..lo vedremo in una big..in provincia è tutta un altra roba..



che in provincia sia tutt'altra cosa hai ragione, pero hai preso per il confronto due giocatori particolari che sono esplosi nell'atalanta organizzata di gasperini e poi subito venduti per monetizzare, mentre barella sono due anni che da solo tiene in piedi il centrocampo di un modesto cagliari.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché non lo recuperi più? Ha ancora 22 anni. Certamente non diventerà un sopraffino regista alla Kroos, ma di giocatori che sono migliorati costantemente nel tempo ce ne sono, ne abbiamo avuti parecchi noi stessi.
> 
> Kessie può darsi stia subendo, come molti altri, 1 anno e 1/2 di legnate e veleno che ne hanno determinato una involuzione o un ritardo di crescita intellettuale (calcisticamente parlando). E purtroppo proprio nel momento clou della sua carriera.
> 
> Poi ci sta benissimo che abbia già fatto vedere il massimo, questo purtroppo va messo in conto. Io una piccola speranza la nutro.



Quando un giocatore arriva al Milan, o in un'altra big come Inter e Juventus, e fallisce al primo anno da titolare, difficilmente riesce a riprendersi finché rimane nello stesso club. 

Kessie è riuscito a fallire addirittura in due anni. 

Comunque o lo vendono evitando minusvalenza oppure ce lo teniamo e incrociamo le dita che giochi stabilmente da 6 in pagella.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Addirittura 3 volte.. Caspita.



a dir tanto. qualche spezzone in nazionale.
di certo non mi metto a vedere le partite del cagliari!

tu sei un esperto di barella?




Molenko ha scritto:


> *Kessie esegue strappi combinando tecnica in velocità* che Barella non eseguirá mai, un gol come quello di Kessie all’Empoli o al Sassuolo Barella non ha i mezzi per farlo. State pompando un discreto giocatore che da noi non giocherebbe.



se sei esperto di barella quanto lo sei di kessie, ti consiglio di guardare meno partite ma di seguirle un pochino meglio ahahahahahah


----------



## Molenko (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quando un giocatore arriva al Milan, o in un'altra big come Inter e Juventus, e fallisce al primo anno da titolare, difficilmente riesce a riprendersi finché rimane nello stesso club.
> 
> Kessie è riuscito a fallire addirittura in due anni.
> 
> Comunque o lo vendono evitando minusvalenza oppure ce lo teniamo e incrociamo le dita che giochi stabilmente da 6 in pagella.



Kessie avrebbe fallito? Ma che stai dicendo?


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Kessie avrebbe fallito? Ma che stai dicendo?



Forse non hai capito. Per Aron fallire significa non arrivare in doppia cifra per gol e assist. Secondo i suoi parametri tutte le mezzali del campionato hanno fallito.


----------



## Kayl (12 Luglio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il regista sarà Sensi presumo



Mah, su Sensi ho parecchi dubbi (non lo volevo neanche morto neppure quando lo accostavano a noi). I bassetti come lui o sono fenomeni o nelle grandi squadre implodono, cosa che col progredire della fisicità nel calcio non è stata altro che accentuata sempre di più. In un gioco in velocità e fisico come quello di Conte, Sensi rischia di essere l'anello debole, se gli metti un marcatore fisso, vista la sua poca fisicità il gioco intero della squadra rischia di subire un grosso rallentamento, a quel punto sarebbe tutto sulle spalle delle mezze ali e Barella non mi sembra avere la lucidità e la tecnica tali da sopperire a queste mancanze.
Poi ovvio la variabile è sempre Conte che sa cavare sangue dalle rape, ma i giocatori poco fisici nelle sue squadre devono essere mostri di tecnica e Sensi non lo ritengo certo tale.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Kessie avrebbe fallito? Ma che stai dicendo?



Errore mio.

Top player da 80 milioni. C'è la fila dei top 10 club europei per prenderlo.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito. Per Aron fallire significa non arrivare in doppia cifra per gol e assist. Secondo i suoi parametri tutte le mezzali del campionato hanno fallito.



mirabellers sempre in agguato


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> mirabellers sempre in agguato



Ma quale Mirabellers d'Egitto...Qua parliamo di buon senso o almeno ci si prova.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma quale Mirabellers d'Egitto...Qua parliamo di buon senso o almeno ci si prova.



Buon senso de che?
30 milioni per uno che avrebbe fatto la riserva a Kucka e Muntari, e quelli lì non li avevi pagati mica 30 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Buon senso de che?
> 30 milioni per uno che avrebbe fatto la riserva a Kucka e Muntari, e quelli lì non li avevi pagati mica 30 milioni.



Dai, in quale Universo avrebbe fatto la riserva di quelli sopra citati?


----------



## Molenko (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Buon senso de che?
> 30 milioni per uno che avrebbe fatto la riserva a Kucka e Muntari, e quelli lì non li avevi pagati mica 30 milioni.



La riserva a Kucka e Muntari. La malafede ti ha corroso la corteccia del cervello a te.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Buon senso de che?
> 30 milioni per uno che avrebbe fatto la riserva a Kucka e Muntari, e quelli lì non li avevi pagati mica 30 milioni.



Ma che stai a dire?? Kessie' ha 22 anni e in questo campionato ha segnato 7 gol e fornito 2 assist giocando l'intero campionato senza mai saltare una partita. Se per te il suo rendimento e il suo potenziale sono inferiori a quelli dei beniamini dei gargoil scelti con l'album delle figurine panini dall'amico Adriano quelli sono affari tuoi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Luglio 2019)

Barella è un buon giovane, un buon prospetto, ma per me è tremendamente sopravvalutato, pompato dalla stampa come se fosse il nuovo Modric.
Parliamoci chiaro, ha del potenziale, non lo si mette in dubbio, ma la valutazione di 45 milioni è qualcosa di surreale. Quest’anno ho dovuto vedere molte partite del Cagliari a causa del mio coinquilino sardo e devo dire che ho visto buone prestazioni alternate a partite oscene (tra l’altro l’avevo al fanta e i 5 che mi ha preso...). Credetemi quando vi dico che se penso che abbiamo preso Krunic a 8 milioni e loro Barella a 45 penso di essere strafelice, e vedrete cosa intendo. Siccome ogni qualvolta esce fuori un 22enne italiano che azzecca 2 partite e fa 2 gol la stampa deve pomparlo abbestia...
L’unica dote fuori dal comune che gli riconosco è una grande personalità per la sua età.
Sono molto contento che i cugini abbiano strapagato sto ragazzo togliendosi risorse per altro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dire?? Kessie' ha 22 anni e in questo campionato ha segnato 7 gol e fornito 2 assist giocando l'intero campionato senza mai saltare una partita. Se per te il suo rendimento e il suo potenziale sono inferiori a quelli dei beniamini dei gargoil scelti con l'album delle figurine panini dall'amico Adriano quelli sono affari tuoi.



Per me Franck è più forte di Barella, almeno per quanto fatto vedere fino a oggi, e non di poco. Ha solo avuto la sfortuna d’essere stato allenato da due cani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che in provincia sia tutt'altra cosa hai ragione, pero hai preso per il confronto due giocatori particolari che sono esplosi nell'atalanta organizzata di gasperini e poi subito venduti per monetizzare, mentre barella sono due anni che da solo tiene in piedi il centrocampo di un modesto cagliari.



Io credo spicchi nella mediocrità..è un discreto giocatore..molti polmoni, tecnica nella media..non ci vedo un campione..45 milioni sono tantissimi per un club come l'Inter..
Tra Sensi e Barella hanno "speso" 70 milioni per due che a livello champions spostano zero


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo spicchi nella mediocrità..è un discreto giocatore..molti polmoni, tecnica nella media..non ci vedo un campione..45 milioni sono tantissimi per un club come l'Inter..
> Tra Sensi e Barella hanno "speso" 70 milioni per due che a livello champions spostano zero



che siano costato troppo lo penso anche io, contestavo solo il paragone coi due atalantini, diciamo che barella ha dimostrato molto di piu


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> La riserva a Kucka e Muntari. La malafede ti ha corroso la corteccia del cervello a te.



Sei Mirabelli in incognito?


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dire?? Kessie' ha 22 anni e in questo campionato ha segnato 7 gol e fornito 2 assist giocando l'intero campionato senza mai saltare una partita. Se per te il suo rendimento e il suo potenziale sono inferiori a quelli dei beniamini dei gargoil scelti con l'album delle figurine panini dall'amico Adriano quelli sono affari tuoi.




È un mediocre. 
Sei libero di credere e di illuderti che sia forte e che ci sia la corte di tutte le big d'Europa. 
La realtà dei fatti è che neanche Lazio, Roma e Napoli se lo filano.
Fiorentina e Sampdoria se lo prenderebbero, ma a cifre che non convengono né al giocatore né al Milan. 

Nella stessa stagione in cui Kessie è stato pagato 30 milioni c'è chi a cifre inferiori si è preso Matuidi (Juventus), Lucas Moura (Tottenham), Paredes (Zenit) e Vecino (Inter).


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È un mediocre.
> Sei libero di credere e di illuderti che sia forte e che ci sia la corte di tutte le big d'Europa.
> La realtà dei fatti è che neanche Lazio, Roma e Napoli se lo filano.
> Fiorentina e Sampdoria se lo prenderebbero, ma a cifre che non convengono né al giocatore né al Milan.
> ...



Stai mischiando come al solito capre e cavoli. Paredes e Lucas Moira non hanno le stesse caratteristiche dell' ivoriano, quanto a Matuidi parliamo di un giocatore fatto e finito. Piu' in generale parli per affermazioni senza senso. Sara' mediocre secondo il tuo illustre parere ma i numeri sono oggettivi e da lì non si scappa e qualcuno te l' ho snocciolato poi puoi pure continuare con le tue filippiche per quanto vale.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Stai mischiando come al solito capre e cavoli. Paredes e Lucas Moira non hanno le stesse caratteristiche dell' ivoriano, quanto a Matuidi parliamo di un giocatore fatto e finito. Piu' in generale parli per affermazioni senza senso. Sara' mediocre secondo il tuo illustre parere ma i numeri sono oggettivi e da lì non si scappa e qualcuno te l' ho snocciolato poi puoi pure continuare con le tue filippiche per quanto vale.



Non hanno le stesse caratteristiche? E quindi? Hai buttato 30 milioni per un giocatore che ne valeva la metà (e che tutt'oggi vale sempre la metà), mentre altri con meno soldi hanno preso giocatori nettamente migliori di Kessie.
Matuidi fatto e finito? Bene, e perché non l'hai preso? 


Detto questo saluti. L'amore è cieco, soprattutto quello per Mirabelli.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non hanno le stesse caratteristiche? E quindi? Hai buttato 30 milioni per un giocatore che ne valeva la metà (e che tutt'oggi vale sempre la metà), mentre altri con meno soldi hanno preso giocatori nettamente migliori di Kessie.
> Matuidi fatto e finito? Bene, e perché non l'hai preso?
> 
> 
> Detto questo saluti. L'amore è cieco, soprattutto quello per Mirabelli.



Ma senti da che pulpito!!! Salutami Adriano quando vai a Forte dei marmi e buona rassegna dell' album panini ahahahah.
Non ti passa per il cervello che Matuidi possa aver preferito andare alla Juve che gioca la Champions invece che da noi, vero?? E perche' l' amico Adriano non ha preso Verratti al Pescara invece di continuare a insistere con i super cessi con cui ci ha deliziato nell' ultimo scorcio da uomo mercato al Milan??
Gia' che ci sei chiediglielo.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma senti da che pulpito!!! Salutami Adriano quando vai a Forte dei marmi e buona rassegna dell' album panini ahahahah.
> Non ti passa per il cervello che Matuidi possa aver preferito andare alla Juve che gioca la Champions invece che da noi, vero?? E perche' l' amico Adriano non ha preso Verratti al Pescara invece di continuare a insistere con i super cessi con cui ci ha deliziato nell' ultimo scorcio da uomo mercato al Milan??
> Gia' che ci sei chiediglielo.



Ti rispondo un'ultima volta, perché c'è un limite al cercare di far capire le cose a chi si ostina a tenere le fette di salame sugli occhi peccando di fin troppa presunzione e arroganza:


-il giocatore che va dove gioca la Champions a discapito dei club che non vi partecipano è la favola spacciata dai giornalisti amatoriali e semi-pro che si affiliarono con Mirabelli e Fassone, e che i fan del duo (come te) si continuano a bere dimenticandosi che i giocatori vanno in gran parte dei casi dove sono pagati di più (tutti gli altri motivi possono influire ma rimango del tutto secondari). La cosa bella è che te e quelli come te che si bevono questa storiella non vi siete mai fatti questa domanda: ma Bonucci e Higuain, che giocavano in un club vincente e che disputava la Champions, sono venuti al Milan perchè il Milan la Champions la giocava?

-a me di Galliani, Mirabelli, Maldini frega niente. Mi interessa il Milan. I dirigenti passano, il Milan resta.


----------



## sunburn (12 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo spicchi nella mediocrità..è un discreto giocatore..molti polmoni, tecnica nella media..non ci vedo un campione..45 milioni sono tantissimi per un club come l'Inter..
> Tra Sensi e Barella hanno "speso" 70 milioni per due che a livello champions spostano zero


Se non sbaglio per sensi pagano 5 milioni per il prestito con diritto. Se va male, non lo riscattano. Vedremo la formula per Barella, ma stando alle notizie attuali alla fine spenderebbero 50 milioni per due che da noi sarebbero titolari(ahinoi) e amplierebbero il divario, almeno sulla carta. 
A conti fatti, noi per i due centrocampisti titolari spenderemo minimo 50 milioni complessivi e non saranno certamente Xavi e Iniesta.
Quindi le operazioni Sensi+Barella non mi sembrano né particolarmente brillanti né da polli.


----------



## Albijol (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.



strapagato ma è il giocatore perfetto per Conte


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo un'ultima volta, perché c'è un limite al cercare di far capire le cose a chi si ostina a tenere le fette di salame sugli occhi peccando di fin troppa presunzione e arroganza:
> 
> 
> -il giocatore che va dove gioca la Champions a discapito dei club che non vi partecipano è la favola spacciata dai giornalisti amatoriali e semi-pro che si affiliarono con Mirabelli e Fassone, e che i fan del duo (come te) si continuano a bere dimenticandosi che i giocatori vanno in gran parte dei casi dove sono pagati di più (tutti gli altri motivi possono influire ma rimango del tutto secondari). La cosa bella è che te e quelli come te che si bevono questa storiella non vi siete mai fatti questa domanda: ma Bonucci e Higuain, che giocavano in un club vincente e che disputava la Champions, sono venuti al Milan perchè il Milan la Champions la giocava?
> ...



Beh in pratica a Bonucci gli abbiamo raddoppiato l'ingaggio e dato 9 netti al Pipita. Dovevano rifiutare? Certamente no. C'è da dire che oggi questa tipologia di calciatori non possiamo più ingaggiarli. L'hanno ripetuto penso anche in aramaico. Il tutto è chiaro.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barella è un nuovo giocatore dell'Inter. Il centrocampista è sbarcato a Milano poco fa. Operazione da circa 45 mln di euro totali.



E' strana la reazione del tifo rossonero. Barella passa per colpaccio per chi critica 24h su 24h il calciomercato rossonero e scarparo/bidone/pippa invereconda per chi apprezza invece i movimenti del Milan. E' una mia semplice sensazione, nessuno si senta chiamato in causa.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo un'ultima volta, perché c'è un limite al cercare di far capire le cose a chi si ostina a tenere le fette di salame sugli occhi peccando di fin troppa presunzione e arroganza:
> 
> 
> -il giocatore che va dove gioca la Champions a discapito dei club che non vi partecipano è la favola spacciata dai giornalisti amatoriali e semi-pro che si affiliarono con Mirabelli e Fassone, e che i fan del duo (come te) si continuano a bere dimenticandosi che i giocatori vanno in gran parte dei casi dove sono pagati di più (tutti gli altri motivi possono influire ma rimango del tutto secondari). La cosa bella è che te e quelli come te che si bevono questa storiella non vi siete mai fatti questa domanda: ma Bonucci e Higuain, che giocavano in un club vincente e che disputava la Champions, sono venuti al Milan perchè il Milan la Champions la giocava?
> ...



Bonucci e Higuain con le loro particolari situazioni( Bonucci non voleva andare via dall' Italia e Higuain non se lo accollava nessuno fuori dall' Italia) sono state delle " occasioni" che avremmo fatto meglio a non prendere ma tu continua pure a credere che possiamo prendere Modric e Ramos
Per il sottoscritto viene il bene del Milan e non altro.Mirabelli ha sbagliato e di grosso ma il suo ruolo non e' nemmeno comparabile al tuo beniamino che ha distribuito polpette a tutti i procuratori del mondo riuscendo ad affossare il nostro bilancio quando eravamo una delle piu' grandi squadre del mondo. Per tacere di altro, ma e' meglio soprassedere perche' siamo gia' abbondantemente off topic.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' strana la reazione del tifo rossonero. Barella passa per colpaccio per chi critica 24h su 24h il calciomercato rossonero e scarparo/bidone/pippa invereconda per chi apprezza invece i movimenti del Milan. E' una mia semplice sensazione, nessuno si senta chiamato in causa.



Ma no, ci confrontiamo direi abbastanza democraticamente tra di noi,a parte qualche schermaglia, circa lo spessore dei giocatori e la bontà degli investimenti.
Penso che sia il pensiero di tutti che alla fin fine 45 mln sia una cifra spropositata e avrei pensato la stessa cosa se lo avessimo preso noi per tale importo.
Poi il ragazzo può piacere ad alcuni, aver colpito altri e aver lasciato indifferenti altri ancora, ci sta.
E' il gioco delle parti.
Parliamo sempre di un ragazzo che gioca da pochi anni in serie A e in provincia.
Ma le valutazioni del mercato italiano sono storicamente assurde.
Con 45 mln in giro per l'europa e per il mondo con un pò di conoscenza e capacità si può tesserare un paquetà che è molto molto superiore ai barella e pellegrini di turno.
Sempre per questi motivi io valuto folle pure una valutazione di 30 mln per veretout.
Bisogna tornare a inquadrare i giocatori in normali, regolari, eccezionali e pagarli di conseguenza.
Ovviamente poi mi si replica che le valutazione non le faccio io ,ovvio , ma possiamo sempre decidere se sederci o meno a un tavolo con gente che chiede uno sproposito.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma no, ci confrontiamo direi abbastanza democraticamente tra di noi,a parte qualche schermaglia, circa lo spessore dei giocatori e la bontà degli investimenti.
> Penso che sia il pensiero di tutti che alla fin fine 45 mln sia una cifra spropositata e avrei pensato la stessa cosa se lo avessimo preso noi per tale importo.
> Poi il ragazzo può piacere ad alcuni, aver colpito altri e aver lasciato indifferenti altri ancora, ci sta.
> E' il gioco delle parti.
> ...



Nono, era in generale. Non riferito certamente a te.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo un'ultima volta, perché c'è un limite al cercare di far capire le cose a chi si ostina a tenere le fette di salame sugli occhi peccando di fin troppa presunzione e arroganza:
> 
> 
> -il giocatore che va dove gioca la Champions a discapito dei club che non vi partecipano è la favola spacciata dai giornalisti amatoriali e semi-pro che si affiliarono con Mirabelli e Fassone, e che i fan del duo (come te) si continuano a bere dimenticandosi che i giocatori vanno in gran parte dei casi dove sono pagati di più (tutti gli altri motivi possono influire ma rimango del tutto secondari). La cosa bella è che te e quelli come te che si bevono questa storiella non vi siete mai fatti questa domanda: ma Bonucci e Higuain, che giocavano in un club vincente e che disputava la Champions, sono venuti al Milan perchè il Milan la Champions la giocava?
> ...



bonucci è venuto al milan perche aveva litigato con gli amori suoi ed era finito in punizione sullo sgabello  poi aveva problemi con la situazione del figlio e quindi non poteva andare all'estero, higuain non lo voleva e non lo vuole nessuno forse giusto la nutella come promoter del b ready


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nono, era in generale. Non riferito certamente a te.



Lo so, rispondevo anche io in generale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh in pratica a Bonucci gli abbiamo raddoppiato l'ingaggio e dato 9 netti al Pipita. Dovevano rifiutare? Certamente no. C'è da dire che oggi questa tipologia di calciatori non possiamo più ingaggiarli. L'hanno ripetuto penso anche in aramaico. Il tutto è chiaro.


Bonucci lo abbiamo ingaggiato grazie ai proventi derivanti dalle scuole calcio aperte in "Gina"


----------



## Molenko (13 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È un mediocre.
> Sei libero di credere e di illuderti che sia forte e che ci sia la corte di tutte le big d'Europa.
> La realtà dei fatti è che neanche Lazio, Roma e Napoli se lo filano.
> Fiorentina e Sampdoria se lo prenderebbero, ma a cifre che non convengono né al giocatore né al Milan.
> ...


Matuidi e Vecino migliori di Kessie? Zio caro che ignoranza


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio per sensi pagano 5 milioni per il prestito con diritto. Se va male, non lo riscattano. Vedremo la formula per Barella, ma stando alle notizie attuali alla fine spenderebbero 50 milioni per due che da noi sarebbero titolari(ahinoi) e amplierebbero il divario, almeno sulla carta.
> A conti fatti, noi per i due centrocampisti titolari spenderemo minimo 50 milioni complessivi e non saranno certamente Xavi e Iniesta.
> Quindi le operazioni Sensi+Barella non mi sembrano né particolarmente brillanti né da polli.



Calma, 50 milioni per un anno..ma sensi se lo riscattano sono altri 20...e si arriva a 70 per avere Barella e Sensi (che quando era accostato a noi provocava il vomito a tutti)

Non per dire, ma tra Paquetà a 40 e barella a 45 mi pare di notare una certa differenza..
Adesso vediamo cosa arriva ma sinceramente preferisco 100 volte Bennacer a 15 che Sensi a 25 o Barella a 45..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È un mediocre.
> Sei libero di credere e di illuderti che sia forte e che ci sia la corte di tutte le big d'Europa.
> La realtà dei fatti è che neanche Lazio, Roma e Napoli se lo filano.
> Fiorentina e Sampdoria se lo prenderebbero, ma a cifre che non convengono né al giocatore né al Milan.
> ...



Ma sono ruoli diversi suvvia..di che parliamo?
Matuidi alla Juve è andato a prendere l'ultimo treno della carriera, Moura è un giocatore più offensivo, a noi serviva uno come Kessie..inoltre non vorrei dire ma credo che l'ingaggio di Lucas sarà sui 6-7 milioni..
Poi anche l'età..noi abbiamo preso kessie a 20 anni, i margini di crescita ci sono..non si può paragonarlo con gente che ha 5-6 10 anni più di lui..

Paredes in effetti l'avrei voluto..e mi pare lo trattamo ma per il ruolo di regista purtroppo optammo per Biglia..


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma sono ruoli diversi suvvia..di che parliamo?
> Matuidi alla Juve è andato a prendere l'ultimo treno della carriera, Moura è un giocatore più offensivo, a noi serviva uno come Kessie..inoltre non vorrei dire ma credo che l'ingaggio di Lucas sarà sui 6-7 milioni..
> Poi anche l'età..noi abbiamo preso kessie a 20 anni, i margini di crescita ci sono..non si può paragonarlo con gente che ha 5-6 10 anni più di lui..
> 
> Paredes in effetti l'avrei voluto..e mi pare lo trattamo ma per il ruolo di regista purtroppo optammo per Biglia..



La presenza fisica di kessie dentro la partita è devastante , come impressionante è la sua continuità di gioco.
Andrebbe però valorizzato per le doti che possiede anzichè esser messo in difficoltà facendogli giocare un calco che non lo esalta.
In kessie ci vedo per certi versi il gattuso dei giorni nostri e cioè un giocatore che consente il raddoppio in ogni zona del campo , che cuce il gioco e mette toppe ovunque con l'aggiunta di sgroppate a tutto campo e inserimenti in area letali.
Senza palla è una bestia, difficile superarlo, impossibile batterlo nei corpo a corpo.
E' l'unico in rosa ad esser un top giocatore a livello fisico e proprio per questo io me lo terrei.
A livello tecnico ha molte lacune ma spetta al mister creare il giusto equilibrio in campo tra corsa e talento, tra chi la palla la mette e chi detta il passaggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La presenza fisica di kessie dentro la partita è devastante , come impressionante è la sua continuità di gioco.
> Andrebbe però valorizzato per le doti che possiede anzichè esser messo in difficoltà facendogli giocare un calco che non lo esalta.
> In kessie ci vedo per certi versi il gattuso dei giorni nostri e cioè un giocatore che consente il raddoppio in ogni zona del campo , che cuce il gioco e mette toppe ovunque con l'aggiunta di sgroppate a tutto campo e inserimenti in area letali.
> Senza palla è una bestia, difficile superarlo, impossibile batterlo nei corpo a corpo.
> ...



La cessione di Kessie l'avrei accettata solo per mettere le mani su un top..ma se devo vendere lui per prendermi Barella mi tengo Kessie tutta la vita..
Spero davvero che Giampy trovi l'equilibrio nel nostro centrocampo..è la volta buona..dopo anni e anni abbiamo un tecnico che CAPISCE il gioco e di certo non si inventerà robe oscene tipo Suso esterno a 5 o altre oscenità viste negli ultimi anni..


----------

